# (AWK) Übergabeparameter



## Docent (23. Mai 2007)

Hi,

Wollte grad ein kleines AWK-Programm schreiben und würde gern paar Übergabeparameter einbauen. Und nun ist schon das Problem. Wie geht es?

Wenn ich das Programm mit: "awk -f programmname input.datei" Ausführe, wo sollen da die Übergabeparameter hin? und in welche Variable werden sie gespeichert?

Hoffe es kann mir einer Helfen. 

Gruß
docent


----------

